# Solved: Outside access to server



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

I have another problem. I have been working with a few things on my server and i am looking for a way to be able to go anywhere in the us and go to a computer and type in \\(address).net and get to my serves shares. I know it can be done and i have the address. I got it from dyndns.org. It was very easy to get a few other things up and running such as remote desktop, vnc, website, ftp, and vpn. I can't seem to get the file shares up and working though. Dose anyone know how to do this. I have tried sending a dmz to the server from the router but that didn't help the problem. any ideas.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

If you connect via VPN, you will most likely need to do \\serverip not hostname. However, I would reccommend just using RDP with your DYNDNS name allowing it to map your local drives so you can transfer files if need be.


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

I have tried the vpn and i don't like it. I use RDP but It won't map the network drives. And only sometimes dose it map the printers. I would really like to be able to go to a computer and type in \\dyndsnname.com and brows my server i have seen it done but it won't work for me.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Do you have the newest RDP client? I have never seen a problem where if you checked the local resources you wants shared weren't. Unless you have a GPO enable which is denying it.

And someone else will have to chime in regarding the \\dyndnsname.com
I'm just not sure how that would work.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

lufkinp6 said:


> I have another problem. I have been working with a few things on my server and i am looking for a way to be able to go anywhere in the us and go to a computer and type in \\(address).net and get to my serves shares. I know it can be done and i have the address. I got it from dyndns.org. It was very easy to get a few other things up and running such as remote desktop, vnc, website, ftp, and vpn. I can't seem to get the file shares up and working though. Dose anyone know how to do this. I have tried sending a dmz to the server from the router but that didn't help the problem. any ideas.


You don't want to do that - if you can do it from any computer then anyone can gain access. Remember, if it's easy for you to gain access, then it's easy for hackers... Not to mention, the speed will probably suck

Question, are you working from a laptop outside the office? Do you have a permanent workstation in your office? If you do have a workstation, forward tcp/3389 to that workstation and use it. Just like you're in the office.

I won't forward ports to the server for clients anymore, only forward to their workstations and it makes life easier for them.


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

srhoades said:


> Do you have the newest RDP client? I have never seen a problem where if you checked the local resources you wants shared weren't. Unless you have a GPO enable which is denying it.


I have the newest one where might i find such options in GPO to make it work i like the idea.


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

rhynes said:


> You don't want to do that - if you can do it from any computer then anyone can gain access. Remember, if it's easy for you to gain access, then it's easy for hackers... Not to mention, the speed will probably suck
> 
> Question, are you working from a laptop outside the office? Do you have a permanent workstation in your office? If you do have a workstation, forward tcp/3389 to that workstation and use it. Just like you're in the office.
> 
> I won't forward ports to the server for clients anymore, only forward to their workstations and it makes life easier for them.


i have port forwarded that port and i can use it but it would be nice to at least know how to make it work the other way. I was using a vpn but that go annoying. And as for the speed its not that bad i have the 1mb service dsl. Which is currently all we can get out this way.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm not going to tell you how to do it but it's effectively plugging your server directly into your internet. you'll be hit with every worm on the net and you don't want that. there's a reason you have a firewall.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

If you open Remote desktop in the Local Resources tab you have an option of local devices, Just select disk drive from that & save the connection, so whenever you login through remote desktop to the server your willl have the access of file on your computer & your server as well in my computer of your RDP Connection


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

I did that, but it seems that it dose not work. Should it show like a drive in my computer on the server when i logo on. because when i look there is nothing there, except for my local drives. I could try typing in the \\name of computer but that wont do me any good because right now i am on the local network. It has never worked this way for me. What should i do?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

If you open my computer on the computer your are remoting into, the local drives should be mapped as networked drives.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Try the latest version of Remote desktop, Install on both the server & client.

Since you can access the RDP connection it rules out the problem of configuration in the router.

Also if your using a domain try login as a domain user/ domain adminsitrator instead of local & if your using a normal user try to add the user to Remote desktop users.


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

I tried all of that and all i get is the printers map but no drives. Even after i put on the latest copy of RDP on my server and my desktop. Is there something i need to download for the server that would update the remote desktop for a server. I guess what i mean is, is there a special remote desktop install for the server.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

No. It must be something in the terminal services configuration that is not allowing the mapping of the local drives.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Is this server 2000? If so it does not have that feature.


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes, sorry it took so long. This is windows server 2000. So you are saying it dose not have the option to map drives?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

That is correct.


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

Okay, Thanks for all the help.


----------

